# Looking for a trainer in New York City



## mleun481 (Aug 9, 2010)

Looking for trainer for my 3yr old male GSD close to NYC - ie NJ, CT, Long Island.
I'm looking for some refresher training on obedience where I can work with the dog. I'm not interested in the boot camp / drop your dog off type training. 
My will occasionally bark at strangers and other dogs. He knows the basic commands but having a trainer would be helpful.
I've left a voicemail and sent message to Steve Hong, but he hasn't responded so I'm looking to see if there are other recommended trainers? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mleun481 (Aug 9, 2010)

I've also talked to someone at K9 Control who said they would call me right back and never did.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I have a great trainer but she's on Long Island, Holbrook.


----------



## mleun481 (Aug 9, 2010)

kiya said:


> I have a great trainer but she's on Long Island, Holbrook.


Holbrook is about 1hr away. Who's your trainer?


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Dog Works Canine Form & Function the owner is Debbie 631-218-3466 she has GSD's


----------



## mleun481 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the info


----------

